# farbige horizontale Linie, aber wie?



## nilush (1. Juli 2004)

Hallöchen,

ich bins wieder mal. Habe das Problem, das ich meine horizontale Linie nur im IE betrachten kann, aber nicht in Mozilla, Netscape oder Opera, da is sie nur grau. Kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich die auch bei diesen Browsern farbig mache?

mfg

nilush


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Juli 2004)

Versuche mal, für diese Linie als CSS-Angaben für _color_ *und* _background-color_ deine gewünschte FFarbe anzugeben.


----------



## nilush (1. Juli 2004)

*geht nich!*

Hmmm,

auf die Idee war ich auch schon gekommen. Aber funktioniert leider auch nich. Können alle Browser nich alles gleich interpretieren

So ein Mist, verkompliziert doch nur alles!

nilush


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Juli 2004)

Dann probiers mal so...da machen bei mir
alle das gleiche

```
<hr style="height:1px;border-style:none;border-top:1px solid gold;">
```


----------



## nilush (2. Juli 2004)

So hat es endlich funktioniert,  danke!

mfg

nilush


----------



## xxenon (2. Juli 2004)

Eigentlich ist das ja keine große Sache, aber mich würde doch mal interessieren, warum gewisse Anwendungen mit CSS nicht über zentrale (Klassen-) Formate realisierbar sind, sondern nur direkt mittels dem "style"-Attribut. Ich hatte dieses Problem schon in einigen Fällen und ich will doch mal meinen, dass gerade bei horizontalen Linien, eine zentrale Formatierung höchst sinnvoll wäre.


mfG.

xxenon


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juli 2004)

Hast du mal ein konkretes Beispiel?

Abgesehen vom Netscape hab ich bisher damit noch keine Probleme gehabt...
das in dem Code-Beispiel hab ich nur so geschrieben, um mir Tipperei zu sparen...es sollte genauso zentral definierbar sein.


----------



## xxenon (3. Juli 2004)

*confused*

Hab das gleiche Beispiel nochmals probiert und jetzt funkts ^^.

War wohl doch ein Tippfehler (?!). Naja, werde mal posten falls ich wieder mal sowas finde. Ich glaube das letzte Mal als die zentrale Definition nicht funktionierte war in Zusammenhang mit Layer ein- und ausblenden. Da funktionierte das Skript nicht wenn ich die Layer allgemein formatierte.

Naja, vielleicht war auch da der Fehler bei mir, werd mir das wohl noch mal ansehn =).


Nochmal zu der <hr />-Formattierung:

Gibt es einen besonderen Grund für die Verwendung von "height: 1px" ?
Bei mir funktioniert das Ganze eigentlich genausogut ohne.


mfG.

xxenon

EDIT:  Grund schon rausgefunden, ziehe Frage zurück!


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Juli 2004)

> Ich glaube das letzte Mal als die zentrale Definition nicht funktionierte war in Zusammenhang mit Layer ein- und ausblenden.




....das lag bestimmt daran, dass Javascript die Formate von Elementen nur findet, wenn sie direkt darin notiert sind....es schaut nicht in <style>-Blöcken nach(was ich manchmal auch recht störend finde)


----------

